# What'cha doing at Dims?



## bmann0413 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was wondering this with all the new folks coming to Dimensions... how exactly did you find this place? And what made you want to join?

I found this place while looking around on Curvage... I decided to join because this place seemed like the perfect place for me! And now look, I'm one of the most respected and loved FAs here!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 28, 2008)

I have no idea how I discovered this place, but I know it was probably five or so years ago. I'm here because it's nice to know that there are big people who go out and live life and wear cute clothes and have boyfriends and be happy, and that there are people who like that. Lol. I know it sounds weird, but that was a really foreign concept to me when I first found this place. Now I stick around because it really is a self-esteem boost to hear people say ya look nice or they like what you say, which doesn't happen too many places... Haha.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I first stumbled upon the site just looking up to see if I could find anything fat related online. Basically the greatest discovery ever. So, yeah, I found the site because I wanted to explore my sexuality and I was fortunate enough to find a place where I could do it. Met a lot of great people, made many mistakes along the way, but it was all worth it. 

But enough about that noise. It didn't take long for me to rise up through the ranks of Dims and become one of the most beloved FAs in the history of Dimensions and mankind really. Everyone is pretty much in love with me and thank god for that because well, it'd just be insane for them not to be. I mean, the JMann cannot lose.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 28, 2008)

I cannot remember how I found Dimensions, I am just glad that I did.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 28, 2008)

I was reading this article by Katy St. Clair: http://www.sfweekly.com/2008-01-02/news/my-body-my-self/


Someone from here posted a comment that lead me to Dims. And now I'm a little bit addicted to this site. I guess I'm really trying to understand where everyone's coming from. Half the time, I am laughing my ass off at the crazy things people are writing in the forums (see: masturbation thread). It's rather interesting to read people's experiences as well as observing the sense of community that people have here. There are a lot of things that get posted that blow my mind. And others that are irritating.

I've been fat my whole life. And while I'm not happy about my weight, I am most certainly happy and secure in myself. And I like that Dims gives people a place to talk about the kinds of issues that fat people go through (because it's certainly not always the easiest, especially when the issues we're going through are ones that we do to ourselves).

And like Alison, I like looking at pictures of women wearing cute clothes. Because I like fashion, but I don't really see plus-size clothes on real plus-size people.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2008)

I had been to the chat site a few times before and people were talking about the boards a lot. A friend I met in chat mentioned it all the time so I decided I had to see this Golden Land of Fatties.

I liked it a lot. I struggled a bit at first learning the ropes, but i've stayed because the good outweighs the bad in a BIG way. Puns intended.

:bow:


----------



## CurbFan (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been coming here for five or so years... like most of you, just found it searching for fat related stuff (okay, I was more likely searching for hot fat girls). It's awesome that there are so many big girls out there who are confident in who they are.

I'm glad as hell that I found it and glad as hell that I found the confidence to start posting. Yay!


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2008)

I found Dimensions, the print mag, through NAAFA. I found the boards and website through the print mag. Through the mag and the site, I found my darling husband and some of my dearest friends, and a whole lot more. I also found the opportunity to model for the magazine, when Conrad invited me, and that experience was something that helped me not just with loving my bod, because it took a whole lot more than that, though modeling was definitely part of it, but also helped me to conquer a lifelong fear of cameras and having my photo taken. 

Between reading the magazine, being part of the magazine and the positive impact of having access to these boards for 10 years has had, and through his kindness and friendship shown to me, Conrad has been a very important and positive force in my life, for which I am ever grateful. :wubu:


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know. It was a while ago I guess. I'm neither beloved nor popular.... except by a few people. Why do I keep posting here? Just addicted I guess.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not exactly new to Dimensions. I've been around for a while. I first came to the old Dimensions boards around 1998 or 1999. I found an advertisement for the site in BBW Magazine. At the time, I was trying to get some advice on where I could find good, quality business attire in a size 26/28 range. I only posted a couple of times back then (I believe AlaskanFA answered my post). It appeared, at that time, that the place was mostly for singles, so I didn't come back until around 2000/2001. I posted regularly for about 3 or 4 years, then I stopped for a while (thinking I shouldn't post here because I was trying to lose weight - :doh. Then I came back to the new board (at the request of Ho Ho Tai and GeorgeNL) and was simply amazed out how this place had grown. I love it here! Dimensions is my second home.

~Punkin


----------



## Victim (Aug 29, 2008)

Like many other online communities, I use a 3-part plan for interacting with the natives here at Dimensions.

1 - ARRIVE

2- RAISE HELL

3- LEAVE


----------



## vermillion (Aug 29, 2008)

found this place via fat forums...

fat forums is def my home..
but dims is cool to surf and occasionally post
fat forums doesn't have a weight board...

i'm here for the sex...
j/k
the food


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

I was hunting wabbits.









(No, it was--as with many others--a search for fat-acceptance stuff that led me here.)


----------



## furious styles (Aug 29, 2008)

i was a horny middle schooler.





you heard it here first, folks.


----------



## FAinPA (Aug 29, 2008)

...at a Goddesses party at their old location at Cafe 44 in midtown Manhattan. It was the first BBW event I went to, I was 22, and Camryn Manheim was there, just hanging out as a single woman and I even knew she was a stage actress from some newspaper and magazine articles. I saw an ad for that weekly dance in the _Village Voice_ newspaper. Subscribed to the Dims print mag after picking up a copy and began going online when it was still a pencomputing URL. I guess that's old school!  I even go back far enough to remember Ann Marie being on the Gordon Elliott talk show for an episode about BBWs and FAs. It was a positive show, too, very groundbreaking and memorable for me, I think around 1994-95. I probably should have a lot more posts considering how long I've been around these boards, but oh well, I have far greater regrets *sigh*

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## bexy (Aug 29, 2008)

Pretty much the same as BGB, looking up fat related stuff! Found dims, fell in love!


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 29, 2008)

"Those of us born after a certain year all eventually Google our fetishes..."


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 29, 2008)

Far be it from me to be polemical, but for me being fat is not a fetish.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Far be it from me to be polemical, but for me being fat is not a fetish.





I think a lot of the love of fat on this site is very fetish related.

That 'argument' is all over the board.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

I started the online modeling and was told about Dim from the people who owned the site...and the rest is history


----------



## dragorat (Aug 29, 2008)

*I first found out about Dimensions thru an ad in BUF magazine.At the time I didn't have a computer but used a friend's to check it out the 1st time.That was back in The mid '90s.I popped in & out until I got my own puter around '96.I had several places I went to on a regular basis & still do but slowly Dims has become my online home.This is now my online family.I post here occassionally & am in chat frequently.I can't say how well I'm loved because that to me is judgemental.I will say that I love many of the people here like they were my REAL family.Me,I'm just me....*


----------



## Sheislegend. (Aug 29, 2008)

I just got referred to this site, so this is my first post.

By the way, "curb fan" Curb Your Enthusiasm is an amazing show!

As an extra added bonus, Larry David and I share the same birthday.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 29, 2008)

My boyfriend at the time told me about it. It was the best thing to come out of that relationship. I can't believe it's been almost 3 years. This is the longest relationship I've ever had!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, who woulda thought that this place would bring this many people so closer together?

Keep it up folks! I think this is really heartwarming to see how you found your place at Dims!


----------



## 1300 Class (Aug 30, 2008)

I found Dimensions, I think it was probably around '02 via the library, and then the old forums for, what was at the time free paysite pics. 

I never actually posted on the old boards, but occasionally read them, there were other places I posted at sometimes. However, when the new boards were created and up, I thought "what the hell, lets sign up."


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 10, 2008)

I was 19 when I first heard of Dimensions-I was a young FA who was quite closeted about his preference,and whilst searching on the net I found out about the Dimensions site...it took me another 5 years to join the site,and well,here I am! :blush:


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 10, 2008)

I found dimensions by following my penis across a succession of weight gain story sights, some of them linked directly to the weight room and I've been happily chatting and laughing with you nerds ever since.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> I found dimensions by following my penis across a succession of weight gain story sights, some of them linked directly to the weight room and I've been happily chatting and laughing with you nerds ever since.



Haha. Love your honesty.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 10, 2008)

Nerd?...speak for yourself...please!!!!!.....hehe


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not an old school Dimmer, but not really new either. I lurked here for a couple of years I think, always looking for interesting people and topics for my internet radio stuff and blogs. I found Dims by way of the paysite model culture through webgirl pals who said they felt "at home" here. I finally registered and started posting, but I still don't post as often as I read and enjoy the posts of others here. 

Hmmm that makes me a registered lurker most days


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 10, 2008)

I came here at first because Iwas a stalker. No not a lurker, as stalker. I fell in online-lust with a boy who turned out to be an FA and then I wanted to be near him and joined the DimsChat.... now I am here because I want to be (so long to the fella!) and because Dims people are funny, fierce, and some of my close friends. It's been about five or six years off and on...


----------



## supersoup (Sep 10, 2008)

<---- dork, not nerd!

i'm here for the cupcakes, the doggy style, and the wallowing.





no, really though, i found this site through another member's blog when i was arsing around online looking for fat chick sites and such. i fell in love with so many of the people here, have spent lots of time with a lot of them, and they are now my family. i'm here cause i love it here!


----------



## grandecafe1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Used to read the magazine back in the day always said I would check out the site and never got around to it. then went to Vegas bash met lots of lovely people and finally remembered to join! It's a shame it took me soooo long I have missed out on a lot of great folks and reading!
:bow:
peace


----------



## gildalive (Sep 10, 2008)

I think I first showed up after reading Josh Maxes' essay _Big Love_ in Salon. He mentioned Dims, and so I checked it out. Good times...


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 11, 2008)

I was told about Dimensions by my bf as he thought it would be a great place for me to make friends and to help with my confidence and im loving it on here.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 11, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> And now look, I'm one of the most respected and loved FAs here!



Is there some sort of FA ranking thread that I am unaware of? 

otherwise .. 

YOU'RE KILLING ME, SMALLS!


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 11, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> I was told about Dimensions by my bf as he thought it would be a great place for me to make friends and to help with my confidence and im loving it on here.



Being Squidge Dumpling's BF,I found this site about 5 years ago via Google and have been lurking for a while. But I decided to start posting after she joined in an effort to make new friends and feel less isolated,as she hardly ever leaves her home due to past issues ,which are being tackled gradually,and being 290 miles apart this place has brought us even closer together,something for which I will always be grateful.


----------



## GunnerFA (Sep 11, 2008)

I first found dims back around 02/03 when I was always looking for pictures of fat women on the net exploring my curiosity and finding out that I actually found fat women attractive. That was just the main site though. 

I only disovered these forums back in 06 and joined up soon after seeing a couple of the beauties on the paysite board.


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 11, 2008)

It wasn't always "Dimensions." As oldtimers know, I started this here thing as the "FA-SIG," the Special Interest Group for Fat Admirers within NAAFA. And that was actually also the name emblazoned on the newsletter and then magazine for a few years. Eventually, around 1987 or so, it was found that a better name was needed, and so I called for suggestions. Here's what came in:

Abundance, Beautiful Bodies, Big Gals, Big Stuff, Breadth, Bulge n' Beauties, Burst, Butterball, Cakes, Colossus, Corpulence, Crush, Cuddly, Digest, Dimensions, Dimples, Extravagance, Fables, FACT, Fat Fancy, Fat!, Fat & Free, Fat Fait, Fat n' Foxy, Fatabulous, Fatastic, Fatgirl, Fatmania, Fatopolitan, Finally Fat, Folds, Fluffy, Forever Fat, Full Size, Gaining, Generosity, Gorgeous, Heavenly Bodies, Heavy Honeys, Heavyside, Hefty, Hip, Jiggle, Large & Lovely, Large!, Larger than Life, Larger!, Lots, Luscious Express, Luxurious, Magnifat, Magnitude, Magnum, Malama, Mass, More, Most, Plenty, Plump, Plush, Ripples, Rolls, The Fat Side, Topscale, Top Size, Top Weight, Treats, Upward, Venus, Weight Worshippers, Xtra Good, Xtra, Yum, and Yummy, and a good bunch more.

I picked Dimensions for the print magazine (published through about 2002) and the web community (started 1994), and that's what it's been ever since.


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 11, 2008)

I always enjoy it when you mention a bit of the history. Perhaps, someday, you'll write a whole book about it?


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 11, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Perhaps, someday, you'll write a whole book about it?



I actually have. Just not sure whether I should go ahead with publishing it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> I actually have. Just not sure whether I should go ahead with publishing it.




Oh dear Lord.. please do. I'd love to read it!

ETA: I came to know Dims through the first FA I dated.. could it have been about 10 years ago that I first browsed the site? It's all kind of a blur now but I remember looking at photos posted by AnnMarie, Cat, and Heather and being in awe of their self confidence and beauty. It took a LONG time for me to start looking at myself with the same kind of eye. My self confidence still waivers now and then, but overall this site has come to mean so much to me. I met my husband in Dimensions chat. We've been together three years now.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 11, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> It wasn't always "Dimensions." As oldtimers know, I started this here thing as the "FA-SIG," the Special Interest Group for Fat Admirers within NAAFA. And that was actually also the name emblazoned on the newsletter and then magazine for a few years. Eventually, around 1987 or so, it was found that a better name was needed, and so I called for suggestions. Here's what came in:
> 
> Abundance, Beautiful Bodies, Big Gals, Big Stuff, Breadth, Bulge n' Beauties, Burst, Butterball, Cakes, Colossus, Corpulence, Crush, Cuddly, Digest, Dimensions, Dimples, Extravagance, Fables, FACT, Fat Fancy, Fat!, Fat & Free, Fat Fait, Fat n' Foxy, Fatabulous, Fatastic, Fatgirl, Fatmania, Fatopolitan, Finally Fat, Folds, Fluffy, Forever Fat, Full Size, Gaining, Generosity, Gorgeous, Heavenly Bodies, Heavy Honeys, Heavyside, Hefty, Hip, Jiggle, Large & Lovely, Large!, Larger than Life, Larger!, Lots, Luscious Express, Luxurious, Magnifat, Magnitude, Magnum, Malama, Mass, More, Most, Plenty, Plump, Plush, Ripples, Rolls, The Fat Side, Topscale, Top Size, Top Weight, Treats, Upward, Venus, Weight Worshippers, Xtra Good, Xtra, Yum, and Yummy, and a good bunch more.
> 
> I picked Dimensions for the print magazine (published through about 2002) and the web community (started 1994), and that's what it's been ever since.



Wow, that's actually pretty cool finding out some of the history. I would've gone with Fatmania... lol


----------



## Suze (Sep 11, 2008)

bmann, BGB -> get a room.


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 12, 2008)

My friend Phil (thewrestlingguy) told me to get my ass over here and meet some cool people, so I did lol. I am a newbie, so I haven't posted too much yet, but I look forward to getting to know you guys more. So far I love it here and Dims is my forum of choice. :smitten:


----------



## CodiBrock (Sep 12, 2008)

I came here originally because gspoon (whom I've been friends with for many many years) told me to. Then I stopped coming here for awhile (gasp! I know D:>), but I started up again recently when I hung out with a few people from here.


----------



## Bi-servantgirl (Sep 12, 2008)

Like Vermillion, I too heard about you guys on Fat-forums, which is where I hang out.. I am still learning my way around this board, It is soooooo big!! (no pun intended)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been a board stalker from way back when (not really but it sounds good).


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm pretty new here (found it Sunday). The magazine and website are listed as a reference in the book "Fat Chicks Rule!" by Lara Frater. It's a really good book, but this site is great. I like reading the funny posts and feeling accepted. Now if I could work on feeling that way away from the computer...that would be nice.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2008)

This is always a fun question. If you are enjoying the responses you might also like these two threads:

How did you find Dimensions? (started 1/1/2007) 

and

How did you find out about Dimensions? (started 1/20/2008)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 12, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> I'm pretty new here (found it Sunday). The magazine and website are listed as a reference in the book "Fat Chicks Rule!" by Lara Frater. It's a really good book, but this site is great. I like reading the funny posts and feeling accepted. Now if I could work on feeling that way away from the computer...that would be nice.



Trust me, it will start to happen. Being here really has made a difference in my life. I'm not saying it's changed everything completely but it has made me look at things differently sometimes. And I mean that in a good way! Things that happen on here really do carry over into 'real life'.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't remember how I found it but I am glad I did. I have been lurking around for more than a year and just started posting more recently. I was looking for encouragement and acceptance. Frankly, I am just tired of hating myself. I have found those things here. I am still working on the self acceptance but I have picked up lots of things from the ladies here. I started to take more pride in my appearance for one. I even bought a pair of jeans and cute shirts. That may sound shallow but I didn't think I had a right to try to look cute before. I was told it wouldnt help so I stuck to sweats and mens t-shirts. I love wearing my jeans! I know that sounds corny and definitely is not the bulk of what I learned here but I feel confident for some reason. I want to stand up for myself more and I have made strides in that as well. I love coming here. I wish I were more open so I could make friends. I still feel awkward. Time will help that. I want to post a picture. That is my goal. I had one up for a minute back when I first came and freaked out. I want to put myself out there and say here I am and if you don't like it kiss my fat ass!!!!!!!! I love all yall here :wubu: I hope to keep on absorbing from the lot of you.


----------



## jnp782 (Sep 14, 2008)

I remember reading Dimensions magazine years ago and loving it. I've seen the website occasionally through the years but only now decided to join. Looks very cool!


----------



## dragorat (Sep 14, 2008)

*1st off welcome to all the new folks just finding Dims.2ndly remember this ladies...the clothes don't make you who you are you make you who you are & the clothes become a part of that attitude!You could wear a burlap sack but if you have confidence in yourself it can be the same as a silk dress...*


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm Lurking and Posting Randomly.


I got this site adress from an FA friend of mine. He recommended it because I have low self esteem and hate myself. And After only being less than 2 weeks, I'm already in love with this place. I'm still SUPER Shy.. mainly cause of my age.. and cause I don't want to say something stupid or get banned or such. 


I LOVE the atmosphere here. I'm a member of a couple other websites, one I've been part of since '03. But yet, This is the ONLY place I feel free enough, that if ever topic-related, I could admit my love for chinese Buffets, well, Buffets in general. [I Swear it's what makes up my entire ass, and most of my thighs. LOL! ] 



But it's just, I LOVE the people. The laid back topics are the ones I usually go for, it's just so.. nice. To see Bigger people .. Happy. Like that one post before me said, people going out, having a life, boyfriends, just.. being happy.

I'm not used to seeing that. And I need it. I'm so glad I came here. @[email protected] And I'm so sorry for rambling. XD :wubu:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 15, 2008)

When I was still living at home, I picked up a copy of "_Wake Up, I'm Fat_" by Camryn Manheim and LOVED it. It made me feel so much better about myself and gave me the ovaries to finally accept who and what I am and to be proud to be me. In the back of the book, she mentioned Dimensions Mag, but I never gave it a second thought until recently. There's another forum I frequent, but no one there looks like me. All the skinny chicks posting their pics of their asses in thongs made me feel like utter shit about myself. So I got to wondering if the magazine still existed. So I googled, and lo and behold, there's a whole forum! WOOHOO! So here I am, and here I shall stay


----------



## Victim (Sep 15, 2008)

Theresa just brought that book back with her when she returned from vacation, but I have yet to read it.


----------



## MancFA (Sep 15, 2008)

I was already aware of dimensions magazine but only discovered about the forums as part of my degree at uni strangely enough. I havent posted as much as Id of like to yet but Im definitely learning a lot every time I log on, considering everyones different perspectives and backgrounds. Getting the ladies points of view is particularly useful and I think my own opinions have already changed a little, especially in terms about being more open about certain issues. Theres still a lot to get my head round though!


----------



## Teresa (Sep 16, 2008)

I saw an ad for Dimensions magazine in a BBW Magazine and subscribed to it in the mid to late 90's. I learned about the website in the magazine. I joined in a lot on the boards and went crazy for awhile taking pics and posting them on a website. I think I was much more confident about sharing pics of my body back then. Just goes to show what a mega dose of dimensions affirmation can do for you. 

I loved and still love reading all the positive comments about fat/fat women/fat living. This is the best website someone new to the idea of fat acceptance can go. 

Teresa


----------



## Filly (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, I just stumbled across dims one day. I was feeling quite upset that day and was trying to find online communities that would be supportive of larger people. Where I live, the concept of fat acceptance is non-existent (from my experience). So being a big girl has been something that has been a constant mental and social battle for me. But I'm really glad I came across dims. It has made me feel a lot better. And although I have a long way to go before I can honestly say that I accept myself... I'm certainly on my way 

Im assuming most active members on here are from the US or the UK? Well when I visit the US next year I hope to be able to go to one of the Dims bashes so I can meet some of you fabulous people face to face!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 20, 2008)

I was doing a film course when i was 23 and i bought a copy of the mag "bizzare" and there was a section on Fa's and i thought.. "ahhh.. thats what i am". Cause i didnt realise it was a THING.. though i had already dated fat peeps.. Aye anyway..me and my friend from the course had a few beers and decided to look up stuff on the internet and i asked what stuff he liked sexually and it turned out he liked goth chicks and i said i liked fat chicks.. i found dims chat and met a few really close friends which i chat to daily..i stopped chatting after a while.. and i have no idea why i didnt think about posting on the forums.. well later i had a reson but its a long story... Anyway.. then recently after looking at some posts that enfuriated me, make me giggle and made me think i decided i wanted to join itn. and i'm glad i did because its fun, anoying and supportive and feels like a big weird flowers in the attic style family!!


----------



## slrm2m (Sep 20, 2008)

I found this site by googling fat acceptance. I'm sick of feeling like I have to hate myself because I'm a big woman. I"m single again after a 12 year relationship ended and dating again scared me. 

All I could think of was all those jokes in the popular culture about how terrified men were when a fat woman showed sexual interest in them...all those demeaning greeting cards with pictures of fat women that made fun of them. All those Married with children reruns where Al Bundy makes it seem like a fat woman having a sexuality is the grossest thing on the planet.

I can slip into negative feelings about myself and I need a community that celebrates size in order to counteract all the fat phobia in the culture. 

I can't believe that some men find women's belly's attractive...this is the fattest part of my body and the one I have the most trouble accepting. When I get really brave, I might post a belly pic, just to share it without shame and to assert my right to feel beautiful and have a big fat belly!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2008)

Filly said:


> Im assuming most active members on here are from the US or the UK? Well when I visit the US next year I hope to be able to go to one of the Dims bashes so I can meet some of you fabulous people face to face!



Well, I don't really think Dims holds any bashes. But I'm trying to get that to change...


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought I knew what I was doing here, but I seem to have forgotten.


----------



## goodthings (Sep 21, 2008)

that my sexuality is good and that I can express it here without fear


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm here for the cookie recipes 

Ok, seriously...when I used to AOL my ass off, I chatted with about 4 different people who told me I should come here and check it out. It took me about a year before I even looked at the site. I think size acceptance scared me...let me rephrase..self acceptance scared me, so I was hesitant. I mostly went into the chat room at first. it took me a while to talk, but after I did I never shut up (totally my personality lol)...and found it hard to socialize on the boards...but again, I can't seem to get myself to shut up.

I think Dims has so many great, interesting people to learn from and I'm so glad to have it!


----------



## Red (Sep 21, 2008)

mergirl said:


> and i'm glad i did because its fun, anoying and supportive and feels like a big weird flowers in the attic style family!!




So, If you ever make us biscuits, we know not to actually eat them then? :happy:

God that film/book tripped me out when I was a kid.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Red said:


> So, If you ever make us biscuits, we know not to actually eat them then? :happy:
> 
> God that film/book tripped me out when I was a kid.


lmao! its funny i can only slighty remember the film and i havnt read the book.. so i'm not really sure what that means... but i'm sure its something to do with poisonous biscuits!? But, yeah.. probs best never to ea my biscuites anyway cause i'm awful at baking! 

xmer


----------



## amariee (Sep 22, 2008)

An online friend referred me here. I had know idea what to expect but was pleasantly surprised and feel very uplifted every time I visit. So far everyone seems to be quite fantastic here.


----------



## Red (Sep 22, 2008)

mergirl said:


> lmao! its funny i can only slighty remember the film and i havnt read the book.. so i'm not really sure what that means... but i'm sure its something to do with poisonous biscuits!? But, yeah.. probs best never to ea my biscuites anyway cause i'm awful at baking!
> 
> xmer



Heh, yeah it was biscuits dusted with arsenic I think, creepy!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Red said:


> Heh, yeah it was biscuits dusted with arsenic I think, creepy!


oooh.. indeed! i just remember the dusting of incest.. which is also quite bad i feel! 
i have the book somewhere i should try to read it before my ou course starts in Nov and i have no time for me books..


----------



## Fredster (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess I just wanted to find somewhere with people who share the same sexual preferences as me and where those big, beautiful girls get the lovin' they deserve. ;D


----------



## curlysue (Sep 23, 2008)

I didnt/still dont know alot about the whole BBW and FA scene, came here to learn a bit about it. Its so nice to hear people being positive about being big, its usually viewed in a negative way. Its also nice to know that there are guys out there who can appreciate larger girls.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 23, 2008)

My discovery of Dimensions and my discovery of the _world wide web_ were in essence concurrent. Even though the advent of internet technology and the "dot com" boom took place largely during the course of my college career (my University of choice offering me some strange free service called _"e mail"_ which for the life of me I wasn't able to wrap my head around) I resisted becoming computer-literate for years. Even my reports in school I would type out manually on an old black typewriter that was seriously from the 1940s (it had the little round keys and everything.) I was kicking it mad old school, out of sheer stubbornness and technophobia. 

It wasn't until around the year 2000 that I started learning things about the internet, and naturally, internet driven electronic erotica. I don't honestly remember exactly how I found Dimensions; I know I was regularly visiting a couple of now-defunct sites before I became a regular here (anyone remember _Stuffed Online_ or _Wren Spot?_) I also remember seeing ads for back-issues of Dimensions print mags and videos in some other publications I frequently purchased back in those days, such as BUF and PB&W. I think the first introduction to Dims actually may have been a review for a video from the beloved Betsey, which described this woman who intentionally overate for the sole purpose of gaining weight (and I believe may have been a Dims production, but don't quote me n that.) That I think was my first real indication that there were seriously people out there who had similar thoughts about fat, feeding and weight gain that I had. It was an eye opening revelation! 

It took a while for me to really become an active member of the community here at Dimensions. I remember the first couple of posts I made went pretty much entirely ignored, and then I had a few that were basically dumped on (don't remember exactly what they were about, but we must also remember that before Dims went over to the "new" format it was a very different place.) I never could get into the chat thing. I tried a few times, but it's just not my scene. 

So as it was, I largely came here for to look at the Paysite board (once it was actually distinguished as a separate entity from the Weight Board, which at the time of my joining was pretty much the center of all activity here at Dims.) I was one of those random, faceless, nameless FAs who posted ubiquitous "you're so hot!" comments for all my favorite models. It was cool, I met some cool people and made some good friends, some of those people I am still friends with today. I've kind of come and gone over the years, being really active at sometimes, then taking extended breaks for weeks, even months at a time. 

The more I think about it the more I just have to say how much switching from the old "yellow" boards to the new "blue" boards has made Dims so much of a better place to visit. I feel it's really more of a true _community_ now, both in name and in spirit than it was before. I think one of the things about the new format which helped to contribute to this is the fact that all of the users can set up profiles with avatars, so you can attach a name, a face, an actual _person_ with the statements that they make. I think that maybe that basic level of personification makes it just a little bit harder for someone to out and out *blast* another poster who says something that they happen to disagree with. Sure, arguments and disagreements still break out now and again, but it's nowhere near as bad as it once was! 

I think it's also great how diverse Dimensions has become over the years, not just in regards to the wide spectrum of people who come here, but also in the wide variety of subjects which are discussed here on a day to day basis in the various forums that are offered. I admittedly spend far less time now lurking about in the Paysite forum and spend more time engaging in political and current event discussions in Hyde Park, playing games and cracking jokes in The Lounge, or having serious discussions and debates about a variety of issues which affect us all in different ways in The Main Board, The Weight Board or any of the other great discussion forums. 

Why do I still come here? That is a good question. Honestly, I ask myself the same thing quite often. I think that it is the sense of community that abounds here, the people that I've met and the friends that I've made both old and new, and the fact that you never know what you're going to find when you log in that keeps me coming back. I almost always learn something new, whether it's something that someone posts from the news headlines, or just some further gained insight into people's lives and the experiences and feelings that choose to share with us. And even though I don't come here everyday or post as much as some other people do, I know that I can go away and come back and still find a community of folks who I can relate to on some level.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

I was surfing and looking up what it meant to be a BBW and I found Dimensions. It looked like a good place with good people that were bigger than life like me that I could relate too and corrispond with. It is very nice to come here and not be judged for my size and looks.

*I appreciate the chance to be here and appreciate Dimensions Magazine and all of the people here that make it what it is. Thank you all very much for being my friends.*


----------



## Ichida (Sep 24, 2008)

**giggles** fatnats YEARS ago

i was a lurker for years too...i was really easy. I just stood in the shadows of the lovely bhm n bbw and no one noticed me hehehe


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 25, 2008)

someone posted my name in the crush thread, or said my name... and my boyfriend mentioned it to me...
so i joined just so i could see that!


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 25, 2008)

I sometimes wonder why I am here,for some strange reason,I get the impression that I'm not doing that well here,and am a little uneasy when posting,I dont like offending people,but I cant help noticing that some members seem to get offended very easily,I have been a lurker for about 5 years,and if my GF wasnt here I would not post at all,I have come across about ten or so very supportive people on here so far,there may be many more,and that support is much appreciated.That concern and support will be returned in kind, and I have always been respectful of others views and opinions.
But I am a sensitive person ,and if someone is rude or oversharp without good cause
I will tell them where to go,and then desert this board forever ,and the same applies to my wonderful SSBBW GF who posts here occasionally too.
The moral of all this is a little tolerance goes a long way,and I refuse to get involved in threads where there is a lot of bickering
Only wish everybody could get along,life is very short...
Sorry for sounding off,but Im very frustrated by what I have seen in past threads .


----------



## CaptainBacardi (Sep 25, 2008)

i found dims googling fatty pr0n when i was like 12.

since then, i've occasionally spent time reading the boards every few months ago but it never felt right to register- probably because i spent so many years here before i was old enough to. 

recently i found myself hanging out on fantasyfeeder.com quite a bit... i have no idea why, because i'm NOT a feeder... i think i felt more comfortable there because it's a smaller community then this is.

after running into quite a few dims "celebrities" in the chat room, i decided it was finally time for me to make myself known here.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> I sometimes wonder why I am here,for some strange reason,I get the impression that I'm not doing that well here,and am a little uneasy when posting,I dont like offending people,but I cant help noticing that some members seem to get offended very easily,I have been a lurker for about 5 years,and if my GF wasnt here I would not post at all,I have come across about ten or so very supportive people on here so far,there may be many more,and that support is much appreciated.That concern and support will be returned in kind, and I have always been respectful of others views and opinions.
> But I am a sensitive person ,and if someone is rude or oversharp without good cause
> I will tell them where to go,and then desert this board forever ,and the same applies to my wonderful SSBBW GF who posts here occasionally too.
> The moral of all this is a little tolerance goes a long way,and I refuse to get involved in threads where there is a lot of bickering
> ...



Hey There! I understand how you feel. I don't like rudeness either, so I also avoid threads that have "explosive" topics. Even if I do read those threads, I don't post because I am too sensitive to get involved in forum rumbles. Stick around, there are plenty of nice people here and I'm sure you would fit in nicely.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 25, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> ,I dont like offending people,.




*Note...I am writing the following with a smile on my face so it is in no way meant to be condensending.

If you are really worried about offending someone then you'd better quit breathing...cause guess what...some one some where will be and is offended by your very existence.
As a fat woman I offend hundreds every day, disgust them, make them angry....etc.
You can't live life worrying about wether or not you are offending someone. This doesn't mean you should go out of your way to hurt people (of course not)....but at the same time you have to get over the idea of living your life to keep the strangers of the world happy....


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

I first found Dimensions in print form around 1996. I 
love the forums because I can creatively interact
with others. Dimensions has been of immeasurable
help to me in understanding FA-vs-Fat obsession
issues, too.


----------



## Ichida (Sep 25, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> I sometimes wonder why I am here,for some strange reason,I get the impression that I'm not doing that well here,and am a little uneasy when posting,I dont like offending people,but I cant help noticing that some members seem to get offended very easily,I have been a lurker for about 5 years,and if my GF wasnt here I would not post at all,I have come across about ten or so very supportive people on here so far,there may be many more,and that support is much appreciated.That concern and support will be returned in kind, and I have always been respectful of others views and opinions.
> But I am a sensitive person ,and if someone is rude or oversharp without good cause
> I will tell them where to go,and then desert this board forever ,and the same applies to my wonderful SSBBW GF who posts here occasionally too.
> The moral of all this is a little tolerance goes a long way,and I refuse to get involved in threads where there is a lot of bickering
> ...



I agree in some ways. But everyone here is still human - we sometimes have sharp tongues or something we say is not phrased in the best way or is taken wrong.

If there was NEVER any bickering or differances of opinion life would be very boring. Not to say being rude is acceptable in any way...Everyone uses this board for their own interests in their own way, so I hope despite the negativity it is still a good place for you to come. 

Fat acceptance isn't as easy as we sometimes make it out to be...sometimes we post with an irritated tone or respond strongly because it is something we have experienced personally, and if someone snaps back we can feel the same sting that that situation had in the past. 

I definately agree we need to be more tolerant of each other instead of feeding off each other negatiely at times!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Ichida said:


> I agree in some ways. But everyone here is still human - we sometimes have sharp tongues or something we say is not phrased in the best way or is taken wrong.
> 
> If there was NEVER any bickering or differances of opinion life would be very boring. Not to say being rude is acceptable in any way...Everyone uses this board for their own interests in their own way, so I hope despite the negativity it is still a good place for you to come.
> 
> ...


i disagree!!!  
tee hee


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 26, 2008)

mergirl said:


> i disagree!!!
> tee hee


I disagree that you disagree (smirk)


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 26, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hey There! I understand how you feel. I don't like rudeness either, so I also avoid threads that have "explosive" topics. Even if I do read those threads, I don't post because I am too sensitive to get involved in forum rumbles. Stick around, there are plenty of nice people here and I'm sure you would fit in nicely.



I am starting to find out who the nice ones are,my GF is also sensitive,probably more so than I am,and she is scared to post in a lot of cases as she gets easily stressed by destructive criticism,she already gets more than enough of that in the real world.
Punkin,you are one of the nice ones,and I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you for your support,Badkitty and Ichida,the outside world can be a cruel place,especially when you are a 475 plus SSBBW like my GF,FOlks that big in the UK are few and far between,and she often gets snide remarks,so prefers to remain indoors .
It makes me sad that she gets treated this way but most people arent interested in the wonderful person underneath.I was hoping that this forum would be a great source of support,but the minority of rude ones and the internal bickering have put her off joining in.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 28, 2008)

Side kicks, HAES/FAES, women of size (And not of size), and size acceptance. That's why I'm here.


----------



## dragorat (Sep 29, 2008)

*1st off...Squidge,DON'T let what negativity you & your lovely lady here may encounter put you both off.Some that you may find negative are being funny & sarcastic in their own unique ways.There are many good people here.Some are still searching for themselves as you may be.I've been a BHM/FA for as long as I can remember but I still face the problems you feel.You'll find your own way of dealing with them as I have & still do.2nd.... Grasshopper(Blaze) you keep at your training in all ways & you will be a true gentleman in many ways...
*


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 30, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *1st off...Squidge,DON'T let what negativity you & your lovely lady here may encounter put you both off.Some that you may find negative are being funny & sarcastic in their own unique ways.There are many good people here.Some are still searching for themselves as you may be.I've been a BHM/FA for as long as I can remember but I still face the problems you feel.You'll find your own way of dealing with them as I have & still do.2nd.... Grasshopper(Blaze) you keep at your training in all ways & you will be a true gentleman in many ways...
> *



Thanks for your input,Dragorat,and for showing you care,I have added to your rep score..


----------



## B68 (Oct 1, 2008)

A dutch woman showed me a copy of the magazine in 1995 if i remember right... She got it from an exploring Dutchman who went to the states to get that copy.

I knew i was a FA when i was 6 years. Then i first layed eyes on a true BBW in a swimsuit. I was shocked in a positive way

Though i didn't see many BBW from then on. The discovery of Jan Saudek's work in the early ninethies was an exception. Dimensions magazine was another one! 

Because of living in the Netherlands i could only watch the site for more beauty. And there i saw Tina, Brie, Bella (i believe) and many more true goddesses. 

I saw most of them only in small thumbnails, but that was enough to give me a huge fever

Seriously, the models from Dimensions and the fotography of Saudek forced me to search the limits of my artistic skills. I just hád to draw them. These ladies made me grow up as an artist.

Later i met some great SSBBW in the Netherlands. Much later, single again, i remembered Dimensions as somekind of base. And when i meet a BBW who is unsure i send her to the forum. 

Partisan


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 1, 2008)

Came out of curiosity, staying because its helping me be happy with me, thanks :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Oct 1, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> I disagree that you disagree (smirk)


hmm agreed!


----------



## adriantcu (Oct 3, 2008)

I am here for any # of reasons, listed in no particular order of importance or brevity. 

Ratio of women to men (just being honest)

Amazingly beautiful people (inside and out)

Enjoy having some drama in my life (whether I admit it or not)

Witty banter and conversation (people who will actually challenge me and give me s**t back rather than just laugh and pretend they care)

Insight into the female mind (not just the female bbw mind)

A place to express myself without the fear of retribution or scorn

The wonderful blue backgrounds hee hee


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been hanging out, can't seem to stay away, for about 10 years now. Some major itches that get scratched:
Fat girl/fat empathy/commiseration/burden-sharing
Fat girl/fat health advice/discussion, esp about chronic issues
Boy-oglin'
Yeah, boys! This place is not unconnected to my romantic life...not in its entirety, but it's part of it. That makes it important!
Chat!!! Flirting, shootin breeze, talking to others, sharing community, being goofy (my fav), being in fat-happy zone
Shaking my stuff occasionally...re-charging the batteries by showin my nat'ral ass . Reminding myself on rough days of the lovely men who slobber over the curves, don't diss them.
Keeping up with friends / meeting new friends
Forays into the male/FA psyche...always fascinating to me to talk/listen to the self-identified FA (I don't think people here realize how many FAs out there, offline, never feel the need).
Every once in a while...paysite board! Sort of for the same reason. To kinda see how guys work/how chicks look/check out the clothes .
Venting on cultural/social fatty issues...the politically fat stuff. Venting and conscious efforts at practicising positivity as well, for carrying into the rest of the world
Seeing what's up / what I'm missing in re: fat-related cultural stuff.
CLOTHES TALK / advice...sounds facile but is actually more and more a major consumer-interest benefit in this world of online buying. Love the word-of-mouth.
After ten years...some just basic community meeting-board check-in type of stuff. Seeing what people are up to.
Did I mention boy-oglin? Ogleogle.
I avoid: Hyde Park, anything to do with Weight Gain, Fiction (because of WG), WLS, and most of BHM board. And I still can't keep up!!! And I still come back.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 3, 2008)

I saw a post at somethingawful.com posted by a FFA feeder. She pretty much laid out the whole BHM/FFA dynamic (which totally blew my mind, I had no idea). I'm a BHM, and I just had to explore this some more. So I looked it up on Wikipedia, and there was a link to this website.

I started out in the BHM/FFA subforums, and I kind of just started slowly moving into the other forums. I also thought this would be an excellent opportunity to meet a lady who would appreciate me for who I was, and I pretty much hit the jackpot right away, meeting a wonderful woman who is so much better than any woman I've ever dated before. 

So yeah, this place kicks ass.

edit - just to add, I'm not really into the feeder aspects or the paysite/story stuff, but the rest of the forums are fun to read.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm here because I think fat chicks are kinda sexy, to promote a positive image for FAs and do battle with icky, manipulative feeders wherever they may lurk.

I'm also the self-imposed, resident grammer nazi... I correct verbal foe-paws wherever I see fit. If I may make a suggestion Bmann0413, I'd ask a moderator to insert the word "whatcha" in place of "whatchoo" on your thread title. It sounds like you're sneezing.

Gesundheit.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm here because I think fat chicks are kinda sexy, to promote a positive image for FAs and do battle with icky, manipulative feeders wherever they may lurk.
> 
> I'm also the self-imposed, resident grammer nazi... I correct verbal foe-paws wherever I see fit. If I may make a suggestion Bmann0413, I'd ask a moderator to insert the word "whatcha" in place of "whatchoo" on your thread title. It sounds like you're sneezing.
> 
> Gesundheit.



I also noticed that... Which is weird because me no likee bad grammar either...


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here because I think fat chicks are kinda sexy, to promote a positive image for FAs and do battle with icky, manipulative feeders wherever they may lurk.
> ...



No worries Bmann... but seriously, if you every need a tissue or hanky, just ask. :bow:


BTW... I'm also always on the lookout for bad grandmas too... but that's a whole different subject, don't get me started.


----------

